# 24" zum zocken



## facepunch (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe auch schon einige Kaufberatungen gelesen, doch passen die nicht ganz auf meine Ansprüche.
Ich hätte gerne einen 24", da ich glaube das 27" bei 80-90cm doch etwas groß ist. Will ja nicht von einer zur anderen Seite bei BF3 schauen.
Ich habe preislich so an 260€ gedacht. Er sollte ne schnelle Reaktionszeit, also 2ms Reaktionszeit haben, 16:9 (1920x1080), und ein gutes Kontrastverhältnis. Die Bedienung des Monitors und das er Lautsprecher hat ist unwichtig.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche ideen?
Achso: Zur zeit hab ich seit 3 Jahren Samsung SyncMaster T220 - Displays und hätte gerne ne Verbesserung


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 



> doch passen die nicht ganz auf meine Ansprüche.


Wie sehen die denn genau aus? 

- 2ms
- ~260€ max.
- 24 Zoll
- guter Kontrast

Fehlt da noch was, oder magst du einen Hersteller z.B. überhaupt nicht?


----------



## facepunch (8. Dezember 2011)

Als ich bevorzuge bekannte Hersteller wie Samsung, Acer, LG und auch Benq. Doch letztenendes kommt es mir nur auf das Endergebnis an.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich sitz 60cm vor meinem 24" und es ist mir zu weit. 27 könnte bei 90 hinkommen aber dann ist wohl ein 26 die beste lösung. 24 waer mir bei 80-90 zu klein da kann ich die schrif bei meinem nich mehr lesen 
Ich hab ein ass ve248h


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich sitz auch 80cm von meinem 24" weg, und kann noch alles lesen. Du musst mal zum Optiker.  

@TE

Hier ist eine kleine Liste mit guten 24 & 27" Monitoren:



> 23-24" Monitore:
> 
> TN-Panel, P/L-Monitor und zum reinen Gamen:
> iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Da sollte eigentlich für jeden was passendes dabei sein.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitz auch 80cm von meinem 24" weg, und kann noch alles lesen. Du musst mal zum Optiker.
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



Ok dann is es sein problem wenn er zu weit wg sitzt... 
Ich kann euch was über den asus ve248h erzählen wenn ihr was wissen wollt


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ok dann is es sein problem wenn er zu weit wg sitzt...
> Ich kann euch was über den asus ve248h erzählen wenn ihr was wissen wollt



Dann nur her damit!  Macht er bei dir die genannten Probleme? Schlieren etc.? oder passt da alles?


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nur her damit!  Macht er bei dir die genannten Probleme? Schlieren etc.? oder passt da alles?



Iwie schon bei kameraschwenks aber nich wirklich auffällig... Sonst is alles gut einstellbar
Schwarzwerte sin ok obwohl oled da was anderes vorlegt  es sieht nur hässlich aus wenn man 21:9 filme schaut und man sieht halt bissl lichhöfe aber sonst nie


----------



## facepunch (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich denke das 27" mir zu groß ist, da ich sowieso desöfteren Probleme mit Kopfschmerzen habe.
Was haltet ihr von dem? Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich mein, der kostet jetzt nur 180€ und die von dir, Painkiller, vorgeschlagenen auch oder deutlich mehr als 300€. 
Ich könnte nähmlich ruhig um die 250€ ausgeben oder merkt man da zwischen 180-250€ keine großen unterschiede bei 24" Monitoren die fast ausschließlich zum Gamen gedacht sind?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Iwie schon bei kameraschwenks aber nich wirklich auffällig... Sonst is alles gut einstellbar
> Schwarzwerte sin ok obwohl oled da was anderes vorlegt  es sieht nur hässlich aus wenn man 21:9 filme schaut und man sieht halt bissl lichhöfe aber sonst nie


 
Das mit den Kameraschwenks ist ja eklig.  Mich persönlich würde das nerven.^^ Wenn man damit leben kann ist es aber ein ganz passabler Monitor, wie mir scheint.



> Ich mein, der kostet jetzt nur 180€ und die von dir, Painkiller, vorgeschlagenen auch oder deutlich mehr als 300€.
> Ich könnte nähmlich ruhig um die 250€ ausgeben oder merkt man da zwischen 180-250€ keine großen unterschiede bei 24" Monitoren die fast ausschließlich zum Gamen gedacht sind?


 
Naja, zu dem Acer kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Da musst du dich auf die Rezessionen im Internet verlassen.
Zum reinen Gamen wäre der iiyama E2475HDS wohl die beste wahl.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Kameraschwenks ist ja eklig.  Mich persönlich würde das nerven.^^ Wenn man damit leben kann ist es aber ein ganz passabler Monitor, wie mir scheint.
> 
> Naja, zu dem Acer kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Da musst du dich auf die Rezessionen im Internet verlassen.
> Zum reinen Gamen wäre der iiyama E2475HDS wohl die beste wahl.



Also wirklich ghosting is es sicher nich nur kann ich auch ohne motion blur bei schwenks nicht gescheit scharf sehen ka ob das normal ist. Außerdem wenn den mauszeiger sehr schnell bewege seh ich einzelne mauszeiger... Ka ob das normal ist


----------



## facepunch (8. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Naja, zu dem Acer kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Da musst du dich auf die Rezessionen im Internet verlassen.
> Zum reinen Gamen wäre der iiyama E2475HDS wohl die beste wahl.


Was macht den denn beim Gamen so gut? Ich denke immer das die doch nicht so gut sein können, da ich für meinen jetzigen Samsung t220 vor 3 Jahren ca. 400€ bezahlt habe.
Und ich will natürlich auch noch im Internet surfen, manchmal nen Film gucken und so.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

> Also wirklich ghosting is es sicher nich nur kann ich auch ohne motion blur bei schwenks nicht gescheit scharf sehen ka ob das normal ist. Außerdem wenn den mauszeiger sehr schnell bewege seh ich einzelne mauszeiger... Ka ob das normal ist


Mhm, also ich finde das nicht normal.  Mein BX2450 ist ja auch nicht gerade der mega Überflieger, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt. 



> Was macht den denn beim Gamen so gut? Ich denke immer das die doch nicht so gut sein können, da ich für meinen jetzigen Samsung t220 vor 3 Jahren ca. 400€ bezahlt habe.
> Und ich will natürlich auch noch im Internet surfen, manchmal nen Film gucken und so.


 
Gut muss nicht immer teuer sein.  
Der iiyama hat eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung, ein schnelles Panel und kräftige Farben. P/L-Technisch einfach ein gutes Gerät. Wer das Geld hat, kann auch in ein 120Hz-Gerät investieren. Der Aufpreis ist allerdings sehr hoch.


----------



## facepunch (8. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dann werd ich mich wohl für den iiyama E2475HDS entscheiden, auch wenn mir das Aussehen nicht gefällt.
Oder weiß wer ob der besser ist?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

facepunch schrieb:


> Gut, dann werd ich mich wohl für den iiyama E2475HDS entscheiden, auch wenn mir das Aussehen nicht gefällt.
> Oder weiß wer ob der besser ist?



Der ASUS VS und der Dell HM wären noch eine Alternative. 
Kannst dir ja mal den Test zum Dell HM auf Prad.de durchlesen.
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM


----------



## ich111 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab den iiyama und bin damit sehr zufrieden: So gut wie keine Schlieren, Ausleuchtung ist auch in Ordnung und Farbwiedergabe empfinde ich für ein TN-Panel als gut.


----------



## facepunch (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt aber ein Test gelesen PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-B1
das die Reaktionszeit doch deutlich höher als angegeben ist.
Jetzt stehe ich zwischen Acer HS244HQbmii 59,9 cm LED 3D-Monitor inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und Asus VG236HE 58,4 cm 3D TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wobei der Acer nicht ganz optimal für Pc-Gamer sein soll. Was sagt ihr? Der Acer scheint ja auch ziehmlich dolle heruntergesetzt zu sein, ob das was zu sagen hat?
Achso, und ich war letztens beim Augenarzt zum Sehtest, weil ich auf einem Auge nur 75% hab und da musste ich sonne 3d Rot-Grüne Brille aufsetzen und dann wurde ein grüner Kreis mit rotem Kreis drin an die Wand projeziert, also einfache rote und grüne lichtstrahlen, und ich habe den roten Kreis nicht in der Mitte gesehen, und die Frau meinte dann das ich leichte Probleme habe 3d zu sehen. Bezieht sich das also auch aufs Pc 3d? Weil wenn ich mir schon ein 3d Monitor hole, warum nicht gleich ne Brille dazu? Und könnte man das mit ner Brille ausgleichen oder bin ich dann damit im falschen forum?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

> das die Reaktionszeit doch deutlich höher als angegeben ist.


Gewöhn dich dran.  Das ist Marketing-Strategie. Die nehmen den niedrigesten Wert, den sie in ihren Tests ermittelt haben.  Aber dafür gibt es ja PCGH und Prad. Da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen.  



> Der Acer scheint ja auch ziehmlich dolle heruntergesetzt zu sein, ob das was zu sagen hat?


Könnte gut ein Christmas-Sale sein.  Weihnachten steht ja schon vor der Tür! 

Zu Acer:
Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Der eine ist zufrieden, der andere nicht. Teilweise hatten einige Monitorreihen probleme mit der Ausleuchtung. Ob das jetzt immer noch so ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber eigentlich lernen die Hersteller aus ihren Fehlern.  



> Achso, und ich war letztens beim Augenarzt zum Sehtest, weil ich auf einem Auge nur 75% hab und da musste ich sonne 3d Rot-Grüne Brille aufsetzen und dann wurde ein grüner Kreis mit rotem Kreis drin an die Wand projeziert, also einfache rote und grüne lichtstrahlen, und ich habe den roten Kreis nicht in der Mitte gesehen, und die Frau meinte dann das ich leichte Probleme habe 3d zu sehen. Bezieht sich das also auch aufs Pc 3d? Weil wenn ich mir schon ein 3d Monitor hole, warum nicht gleich ne Brille dazu? Und könnte man das mit ner Brille ausgleichen oder bin ich dann damit im falschen forum?


Da gibt es eine simpel Möglichkeit das zu testen! Ab zum nächsten Media Markt oder Saturn. Da kann man sich 3D mit Shutter-Brillen und Polfilter-Brillen vorführen lassen. Das richtige 3D am PC basiert auf Nvidias 3D Vision 2 Technik. Und diese setzt zu dem 120Hz-Monitor auch eine Shutter-Brille voraus. Daher eignet sich ein vergleich am TV druchaus dafür.


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn mit dem Samsung SnycMaster T23A750, der hat zwar ne Reaktionszeit von 5ms aber ist bei amazon gerade extrem günstig, 310€ im Blitzangebot. Glaubt ihr das ich vielleicht doch eher den nehmen sollte anstelle des Asus? Konnte im Internet leider keinen Test finden.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

facepunch schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Samsung SnycMaster T23A750, der hat zwar ne Reaktionszeit von 5ms aber ist bei amazon gerade extrem günstig, 310€ im Blitzangebot. Glaubt ihr das ich vielleicht doch eher den nehmen sollte anstelle des Asus? Konnte im Internet leider keinen Test finden.



Der T ist halt im Grunde ein TV. Er hat zusätzliche DVB-Tuner an Bord. ~70€ Rabatt sind schon ordentlich. 
Samsung SyncMaster T23A750, 23" (LT23A750EX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ist ehr vielleicht doch weniger gut zum zocken als der Asus VG236HE


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

facepunch schrieb:


> Also ist ehr vielleicht doch weniger gut zum zocken als der Asus VG236HE


Ich hab nicht gesagt, das er schlecht ist. Nur das er zusätzliche Tuner an Bord hat.  Zocken kann man mit dem Monitor schon.^^


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe den jetzt mal bestellt, ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Online-Bestellungen aus, kann ich deshalb wenn der Monitor mir nicht so gefällt den Asus nehemen? Beziehungsweise beide bestellen und dann mal schauen welcher besser für mich ist? Ich wohne nämlich ziehmlich abseits und brauch bis zum nächsten Mediamarkt 60km und bin noch Schüler und komme deshalb nicht so gut wo anders hin um 2 Monitore zu vergleichen. Oder muss ich wenn ich beide bestell auch beide kaufen? Weil ich weiß das man bis auf Software 14 Tage lange gucken kann obs einem gefällt und dann ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken, gilt das auch bei Monitoren?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du bei Amazon kaufst, läuft das so:

- Bestellen
- Auslieferung
- Geld wird abgebucht

Bezahlen musst du beide. Allerdings kannst innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Monitor zurück schicken. Alles was du dazu wissen musst, findest du hier:
Amazon.de - Rücksendezentrum


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, aber hab ich dass dann jetzt richtig Verstanden, dass ich beide testen kann und innerhalb von 14 Tagen einen wieder zurückschicken kann und mein Geld wiederkriege?
Edit: Weil das hier an der Seite steht:
 Welche Artikel kann ich zurücksenden? 
       Sie können sämtliche Produkte  aus den Amazon-Shops innerhalb von 30 Tagen ab Erhalt der Ware an  Amazon.de zur Erstattung zurücksenden, sofern die Ware vollständig ist  und sich in ungebrauchtem und unbeschädigtem Zustand befindet.  Eingeschweißte und/oder versiegelte Datenträger können wir nur in der  ungeöffneten Einschweißfolie bzw. mit unbeschädigtem Siegel  zurücknehmen.
So gesehen ist der Monitor ja gebraucht, wenn ich die Verpackung aufmache und ihn anschließe , auch wenn es nur für 1h ist.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

facepunch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hab ich dass dann jetzt richtig Verstanden, dass ich beide testen kann und innerhalb von 14 Tagen einen wieder zurückschicken kann und mein Geld wiederkriege?
> Edit: Weil das hier an der Seite steht:
> Welche Artikel kann ich zurücksenden?
> Sie können sämtliche Produkte aus den Amazon-Shops innerhalb von 30 Tagen ab Erhalt der Ware an Amazon.de zur Erstattung zurücksenden, sofern die Ware vollständig ist und sich in ungebrauchtem und unbeschädigtem Zustand befindet. Eingeschweißte und/oder versiegelte Datenträger können wir nur in der ungeöffneten Einschweißfolie bzw. mit unbeschädigtem Siegel zurücknehmen.
> So gesehen ist der Monitor ja gebraucht, wenn ich die Verpackung aufmache und ihn anschließe , auch wenn es nur für 1h ist.



Du hast bei Amazon ein volles Widerrufsrecht. Siehe hier:



Spoiler



*§ 3 Rücksendekostenvereinbarung, Widerrufsrecht bis zu 14 Tagen, Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts*


Vereinbarung über die Kostentragung: Machen Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, haben Sie die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht haben. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie kostenfrei. 
*Widerrufsbelehrung*

*Widerrufsrecht
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder - wenn Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird - auch durch Rücksendung der Sache widerrufen.*
*Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfänger (bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung) und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312g Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache.

Der Widerruf durch Rücksendung der Ware ist zu richten an: 
Amazon Rücksendezentrum 
Amazonstraße 1 
36251 Bad Hersfeld

Der Widerruf kann online erfolgen durch Nutzung unseres Rücksendezentrums* 

*oder per Brief an:
Amazon EU S.à.r.l. 
5, Rue Plaetis 
L-2338 Luxemburg 

Widerrufsfolgen:

Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung sowie Nutzungen (z.B. Gebrauchsvorteile) nicht oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren beziehungsweise herausgeben, müssen Sie uns insoweit Wertersatz leisten. Dies kann dazu führen, dass Sie die vertraglichen Zahlungsverpflichtungen für den Zeitraum bis zum Widerruf gleichwohl erfüllen müssen. Für die Verschlechterung der Sache und für gezogene Nutzungen müssen Sie Wertersatz nur leisten, soweit die Nutzungen oder die Verschlechterung auf einen Umgang mit der Sache zurückzuführen ist, der über die Prüfung der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise hinausgeht. Unter "Prüfung der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise" versteht man das Testen und Ausprobieren der jeweiligen Ware, wie es etwa im Ladengeschäft möglich und üblich ist. 

Paketversandfähige Sachen sind auf unsere Gefahr zurückzusenden. Sie haben die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht haben. Andernfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie kostenfrei. Nicht paketversandfähige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfüllt werden. Die Frist beginnt für Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklärung oder der Sache, für uns mit deren Empfang. 

Besondere Hinweise:

Bei einer Dienstleistung erlischt Ihr Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von Ihnen und Amazon.de auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben.

Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung*
Ausschluss des Widerrufs

Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen


zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind oder die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind oder schnell verderben können oder deren Verfalldatum überschritten würde,
zur Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder von Software, sofern die gelieferten Datenträger vom Verbraucher entsiegelt worden sind oder
zur Lieferung von Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und Illustrierten


----------



## Nemesis_AS (12. Dezember 2011)

Nein, kannst einen von beiden mit ruhigem Gewissen zurück senden, wegen meiner mit der Angabe auf nicht gefallen. 
Auspacken und anschauen wird in diesem Fall normal nicht als "Gebrauch" angesehen. Du testest ja auch bestimmt keine 4 Wochen.
Solltest halt darauf achten am besten die meisten Folien drauf zu lassen (außer Display natürlich, sonst ist da Bild nicht der Renner ) und ihn nicht gerade fallen zu lassen.
Ansonsten hatte ich bei sowas, gerade bei Amazon, noch nie Probleme und die Rückgabe funktioniert ziemlich reibungslos.


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Okey, danke. Dann kann ich ja beide Testen und wenn ihr wollt hier sagen, welcher mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

facepunch schrieb:


> Okey, danke. Dann kann ich ja beide Testen und wenn ihr wollt hier sagen, welcher mir besser gefällt.


Jop! Mach das!  Bin mal auf dein Fazit gespannt.


----------



## facepunch (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch, aber so fachlich kann ich das ja nicht machen, nur mit Auge.


----------



## Rigg83 (12. Dezember 2011)

2 ms reaktionszeit sind doch relativ unbedeutend da es um die unwichtige reakstionszeit von grau-grau oder so ähnlich geht?
und beim kontrast ist doch der statische kontrast viel wichtiger als der dynamische?oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> 2 ms reaktionszeit sind doch relativ unbedeutend da es um die unwichtige reakstionszeit von grau-grau oder so ähnlich geht?
> und beim kontrast ist doch der statische kontrast viel wichtiger als der dynamische?oder liege ich da falsch?


 
Die Grey-to-Grey-Zeit ist so der Marketingwert.  Sich alleine darauf zu verlassen ist nicht sinnvoll.
Beim satischen Kontrast gilt eigentlich schon immer: Je höher der Kontrast, umso heller und farbenprächtiger wirkt das Bild. 
Daher ist der statische Kontrast wichtiger. Der dynamische Kontrast ist wieder mal ein Fall für sich. Hierbei wird zusätzlich die Stärke der Hintergrundbeleuchtung verändert.
Wird der dynamische Kontrast angewandt, so führt er bei Filmen zum Eindruck eines stärkeren Allgemeinkontrasts. Dabei wird aber keineswegs der Kontrast innerhalb eines Einzelbildes vergrößert, sondern derjenige zwischen zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern. Der dynamische Kontrast wird also nur bei bewegten Bildern wirksam, bei statischen Anwendungen wie z.B. Bildbearbeitung ist er egal. Für solche Anwendungen muss er sogar ausgeschaltet werden, um eine gleichmäßige Arbeitsumgebung zu erhalten. Man kann also quasi sagen, das der dynamischen Kontrast ein netter kleiner (Marketing) Trick ist.

Hier ein Beispiel: 
Der Kontrast ist das Verhältnis zwischen der Lichtstärke des hellsten und des dunkelsten Punktes. Dieses Verhältnis lässt sich mit dynamischem Kontrast aber beliebig vergrößern, indem einfach bei dunklen Szenen die Hintergrundbeleuchtung immer weiter reduziert wird. Wird sie sogar ganz ausgeschaltet, so ergibt das einen unendlich hohen Wert für den dynamischen Kontrast. Man sieht also das man hier versucht mit allen Tricks zu arbeiten die man finden kann.


----------



## Lightfire (13. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen,
ich hatte heut eine Mail von Amazon die haben einen 24" LED von Acer mit HDMI anschluss für 129Eus 
Acer S240HLBID 61 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

vielleicht der.....


----------



## facepunch (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab doch schon 2 Monitore bestellt

Aber ich habe nochmal eine Frage, undzwar:
Kann ich mit dem Samsung SyncMaster T23A750, bei dem ja eine Samsung 3D Brille enthalten ist, genauso wie mit der Nvidia 3D Vision Brille in 3D zocken? Also, quasi in Nvidia Systemsteuerung Stereoskopisches 3D Aktivieren und dann mit der gleichen Qualität wie mit einer Nvidia Brille zocken? Oder läuft das anders ab, also brauch ich andere Software, ist der Effekt nicht so gut, werden kaum Spiele unterstützt...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

Samsung verwendet einen eingene 3D-Tuner. Hier wird das Bild von 2D auf 3D umgewandelt. Nvidias 3D Vision ist nicht kompatibel mit der Samsung 3D-Technik.


----------



## facepunch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss sagen, das die Farben auf dem Asus um einiges besser sind, obwohl ich überall gelesen hab das die auf dem Samsung ja auch so gut sein sollen. Die sind halt viel matter auf dem Samsung, aber das finde ich nicht so gut.
Ich kann leider auch nicht so viel einstellen wenn ich ihn übern Pc laufen lass, also die Farbe und so kann ich nicht Regeln. Ich werde wohl den Asus behalten.


----------



## facepunch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Hdmi Kabel in den Hdmi 2 (ARC) Anschluss gesteckt und dort sind die Farben sehr gut, jedoch das Bild sehr körnig im Verglich zu Hdmi 1 beim gleichen Monitor.


----------



## facepunch (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mich jetzt wohl für den Asus VG236HE entscheiden, weil die Farben beim zocken deutlich stärker sind. Dafür ist der Samsung t23a750 bei Filmen klar vorne, da er Schwarz auch ziehmlich schwarz darstellt und nicht wie der Asus sehr hell.


----------

